# PVC connection question



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

For a PVC joint, the pipe must seat itself fully into the fitting, and then make a 1/4 turn with primer and cement.

After I pushed/inserted the pipe into the fitting, it was extremely tight that I could not even make a small turn. I have not applied primer or cement yet. What should I do? Should I sand the inside wall of the fitting?

Please help.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The glue will let the pipe slide in. I don't do a 1/4 turn. I go 1/8 then back 1/8 again.

When you dry fit everything, put marks on the pipe, and fittings. It makes life easier when it comes time to glue it back together.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL. you should eat more..

I am just hoping that I understand correctly what you are saying

if you did not apply PVC cement yet, take the pipe out of the fitting

you should insert pipe in the fitting after applying PVC cement around area which will go inside the fitting. To be sure apply also cement on the inside wall of the fitting >> insert pipe and twist it to make sure that there are not glued areas in the connection

I personally never using primer.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What Sig said. 

The cement allows the fitting to go in all the way, as it acts partly as a lubricant and it also softens the plastic.

No primer. NOT necessary.

Have fun!!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Primer starts to soften the pvc before the glue goes on. Just heed the label, and use in a well vented area! The fumes will burn your nose when inhaled.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

